# The Project - by DmaskedFA (SSBBW, Adventure)



## dmaskedfa (Mar 13, 2007)

_SSBBW, Adventure_ - a new captain picks his team, and size counts as a positive - despite organized fatophobe opposition

*The Project
by DmaskedFA*​
*Part One*

Robert looked at his watch, hoping that by some miracle it would relieve his boredom, but it didn't. But he was getting some relief out of the fact that he just had a couple more hours before it would be 3:00 and he could sneak out of the party being held in honor of his promotion. He thought to himself, "why do I come to these office parties? Oh yeah, its expected!" 

He looked around the room but all he could find was brown nosers. The kind of people he liked weren't here.

The party truthfully was for him. He had been designated to be heading up a new research and development division for the company. This, however, created a problem. Everyone was tripping over themselves to be on his team. It wasn't that he was that respected or the job so inspiring. It was only, and Robert knew it, that it would mean a big paycheck and be great to put on their resume. 

He decided to give up, and try to sneak out early. He was on his way to the lobby to get his coat, saying his goodbyes along the way when he ran into Trisha. She was a company accountant, showing up fashionably late. She was a very thin and materialistic woman. The only bit of fat on her body was artificially added to her breasts. 

Robert had been part of the company for years, but it was only until he got the big project that she would even give him the time of day. Now he knew she was trying every trick in the book to hook up with him. He wanted no part of her on his team, that he had already decided.

Robert tried to avoid her, but she trapped him. 

"Leaving so fast without spending some time with me? How about you come over to my place for some quality time?"

"I am sorry Trisha, but I've got a meeting first thing in the morning. Maybe some other time."

He tried to move on and leave but she stopped him again. "Can you at least do me a favor?"

He sighed. "And, what would that be?"

"I've got this sister. She is a pig, but my family is hounding me to find her a job. Can you at least see her tomorrow? Maybe if you can give her a job we can straighten her out."

Trying to keeping himself from yelling, Robert took a deep breath, and said. "I can only promise to see her. Okay?"

"That is all I ask. Thank you." she said

She then started to come on to him again. "Maybe we can go somewhere, so I can show you how thankful I can be!"

With that Robert made his escape, leaving a disappointed Trisha behind. 

"No way am I getting involved with that dame owing me for anything" he grimaced!


--------------------------------------------------------------------

Robert was about to leave the building entirely through the lobby when he saw his type of woman, a vision of pure beauty, coming in through the door. 

She was about 5' 11" and huge. She had reddish brown shoulder length hair, and the most beautiful green eyes. She wore a white skin-tight silk dress which was bursting at the seams struggling to her contain her massive bosom, ass and her swollen belly. Her belly arced in front of her, making her look like her had swallowed a beach ball. The straps of her dress were so stretched by her burgeoning bosoms that they bridged from her front to her cushion like shoulders, showing a gap between flesh and fabric. Her arms were pressed to the side, and were ended in long but pudgy, sausage fingers. It also showed off her mammoth ass, thick, beefy thighs and her tree-trunk legs. Her ass ballooned out behind her like two giant globes of flesh. 

She started to walk up to the security guard, With each plodding step, her rotund stomach bobbed and swayed and her ballooning boobs jiggled and bounced, like a water bed. Robert heard her tell the security guard that her car had broken down and asked if she could use the phone to call a tow truck. He pointed to the phone next to some seats. 

As she walked to the seats, Robert was amazed by how fast she could move all her mass. As she crossed the room he noticed that with each plodding step, her rotund stomach bobbed and swayed and her ballooning boobs jiggled and bounced. To his amazement she squeezed her wide ass into a chair next to the phone. 

The hips and the fat overflowed the chair arms, and seat. He also noticed her belly filled up almost half of her lap. He loved the sight and was mesmerized by what he saw as her beauty, although others might not share his view.. 

He snapped out of his reverie as she started to talk loudly to the person over the phone. 

"How long are you going to be?" she said madly 

"Rats!" she said slamming the phone receiver. 

Robert made his move and strolled over to where she was standing. 

"Sounds, like you are having trouble!" he said "Anything I could do?"

"Thanks, but unless you know how to fix a car, no!"

"Well, you are in luck. I've done many in my day."

They walked out into the parking lot and over to a rather small car. As they approached it he was toying in his imagination, trying to conceive how a girl of her size could fit into something so small. 

He opened the hood, and look at the engine. He smiled - "this should be easy," he thought.

""Here it is!" he said and adjusted a part. "Try to start it again. "

She opened the door and to Robert's surprise wedged herself into the driver's seat. Her bulk was so noticeable that her head was bare visible. She turned the ignition and the car started with a low hum. 

"Thank you very much!" she said "If I go now I might just make my interview! Thank you!"

"No problem! So, what are you interviewing for?"

"Bookkeeper!"

"I hope you get it!" 

"Thanks! But, I am sure that will not get it, or anything until I....but, I am boring you with my troubles!"

"Trust me you are not boring me, go on!"

"Well it's just that I was a executive assistant, until a put on a few. Now, I can't find work anywhere! But, never mind that. Is there any way to thank you?"

"Just promise me, when you are ready to be an executive assistant again, give this number a call!" he said, handing her a card. "I know of a opening coming up! Just ask for Robert Zip. That's me."

"I am not keeping my hopes up, but thanks anyway!"

"No problem! And good luck!"

(Continued in post three of this thread)


----------



## mollycoddles (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice start!


----------



## dmaskedfa (Mar 29, 2007)

*Part 2*

As she drove away Robert’s mind went back to his own troubles, so he went for a drive to try to clear his head. His family has been overjoyed about this promotion, telling him how he has made them so proud! And, he should be happy; he is now head of advertising for the region. So, he thought, why am I not happy? 

He rationalized in his mind. 

_Probably its partly due to Mega-Corp, the largest maker of fly by night weight loss “solutions”, who was more willing to dump megabucks into the national budget for PR and avoiding lawsuits, than making sure that the products works or is safe or coming within light years of getting FDA approval. As part of my promotion, I have to be the hypocrite, and put halos on these scumbags. But, if I didn’t take this job, I would have been on the top of the list of people my boss was going to lay off to improve his stock options. So if it has to be someone, why not me? _

Robert’s thoughts were interrupted by the sound off his cell. 

“Hello!”

“Robbie boy!”

“Matt! Where are you guys?”

“We got an earlier flight and just touching down now; can you come around to pick us up?”

Robert checks the time. “I believe that I can be there by the time you finish picking up luggage.”

“See you then Robbie boy!”

Robert ended the call, and changed directions to the airport. He has been best friends with Matt and his sister Lisa since they were in college, where they formed a widely popular BBW/FA group. They just got back from visiting family and Matt is supposed to be bringing back his new girlfriend Angie.

He arrived at the gate, and started to wait for them. In one corner on one of the bench he noticed a very large very pear shaped women, eating truffles, and wore tight pants that cause her belly and love handles to form a short of muffin effect. Robert also noticed that she took up almost two seats. 

Then he noticed that she have two extra arms, and a head come out from behind her. A head that looks a lot like his friend Matt. Then he realized what he must have been seeing! It must be Angie sitting on Matt’s lap, while Matt was feeding her truffles, and stroking her fat hip.

As Robert approached them, Matt noticed Robert, and motioned to Angie. Angie got up and moves towards Robert with open arms. Matt held back of a moment, before he got up.

Angie leapt into Robert arms, with all her weight and wrapped her arms around him, giving him a big hug saying “Robert! Matt told me so much about you! I feel I know you all ready!” 

“You must be Angie!” said Robert, regaining his balance. “Matt told me you were gorgeous, but I didn’t know he mean you were this gorgeous! ”

“Why, thank you!” Angie said blushing.

“And, here is the lucky bastard, now!” Robert went to shake Matt hand and slap him and the back. 

“How about you? You are the one with the great promotion!” Matt replied. 

“Don’t talk to me about that right now! It has more strings that a puppet! Tell me how was the flight?”

Angie answered in a sly little girl voice. “It’s okay, except that they make seats so small that they don’t fit my itty bitsy little fanny!” acting like a little girl, then wrapping her arms around Matt,

“Good thing my honey bunny, was there to let me sit on his lap!”

“Really? What a great guy!” Robert exchanged smirks with Matt. “Okay, you want to get going?”

They walked to the SUV, Angie popping a truffle in her mouth each few feet. When we got to the SUV, Robert tossed the luggage into the back, and then helped Angie negotiate herself into the backseat bench. Matt decided to squeeze himself into the little space that was left, and they headed out. 

On the way, they passed a steak house. Angie called from the back. “Anyone else feel hungry?”

Matt and Robert exchanged knowing glances and Robert said “Sure no problem.” 

Then pulled into the steakhouse. This was a popular place for them to take dates to.

After negotiating Angie out of the back of the SUV, we went into the restaurant, and ask for a table. The waiter look at Angie’s large butt, gave Robert and Matt a knowing smile and showed them a seat without arms. 

After looking over the menu, Angie ordered the 12oz and a rack of ribs, while Robert and Matt ordered burgers for themselves. 

While they waited for the order, Robert talked about the string that came with his promotion. After he finished, took a sip of his drink.

“Why don’t you come down to Miami with us? We know someone down there that is looking for someone in advertising!” Matt responding.

Angie eagerly responded. “Yes! A woman named Green that is starting a size acceptance resort down there! She already got some serious investors!”

“I'll think about it.” Robert said, think about how he would explain it to his folks. He knew that it was not going to be an easy sell, giving up his local promising career for something so totally non-mainstream.

Just then the dinner arrived. The waitress gave the steak and ribs to Robert by mistake. They switched plates and dug in.

Matt and Robert occasional glanced at Angie shoveled large amounts of food into her mouth, and seeing her body quiver in enjoyment. 

After finishing off the entire plate, Angie leaded back, grabbed Matt hand and led it across her belly. “That was good! But I don’t know if I have room for desert, Honey!”

“Don’t worry honey!” Matt said, putting his hand between her belly folds, and unfastened her button. Her belly poured out like water out of a broken dam. “How is that?”

“Like heaven!” Angie with a sigh of relief, then give him a kiss on the cheek. 

“Now about that dessert!” she exclaimed, grabbing the menu. 

[Continued in post 5 of this thread


----------



## Lardibutts (Mar 30, 2007)

Cor! Brilliant stuff, beautifully observed and described. Please keep it coming.


----------



## dmaskedfa (Aug 18, 2007)

*Part 3*

"I don't know if I can do advertising for this fly-by-night weight loss crap anymore," Robert said with a concerned look on his face.

"Well why don't you come down to Florida with us, and help us promote the new plus-size resort?"

"So, tell me more about this new resort. What is it called?" Robert asked as Angie looked over the desserts. 

"Liberty Bay, it's a full service resort on a few acres of coastal land about a few miles from Miami. When complete it would have a private beach and spa centers. It will be especially for large people! Ann Green pretty much started with what that hotel in Mexico did and improved on it!" Matt said causally.

"Sounds exciting! But, Ann Green, wow! That is a coincidence! I must be interesting to have the same name as a famous entertainer!" Robert asked. 

"Not if you are the entertainer in question," Angie whispered under her breath with a smile. 

"What?" Robert said, shocked. 

"You spoiled it for him!" Matt stated, disappointed. Angie responded by sticking out her tongue at Matt. 

"Hold on - you guys are saying that THE Ann Green, comedian, actress and plus-sized model is creating a plus-sized resort, and wants you guys to work for her?" Robert asked, stunned.
.
"And don’t forget that, thanks to me, she wants to hire you to promote the resort," Matt responded. 

"What? How does she know me or my work?" Robert asked, trying to get a grip on the facts. 

"Well, I recommended you after showing her a copy of your portfolio that I borrowed," Matt said trailing off at the end. "But I did it for you! I knew that you would want to try for this position. And, as your friend, I didn’t want to let a little thing like you not knowing or being in the wrong state stop you."

"When were you going to tell me?" Robert asked in surprise. 

"Well, before you meet her at the bash this weekend, where she is going to talk to you about all this!" 

"She is going to come to the bash this weekend?" He struggled with the words. 

"Don’t worry, she loved what she has heard about you and what she saw of your work, and she said the interview this weekend is just a formality!"

"She did?" Robert thought for a minute, and then chuckled, "You are insane, but still, you always have my back!"

"No problem, Robbie boy!"

Angie then jumped in, "If you guys are finished, I think that I would rather go to the dessert place I saw next door."

"Sure, why not! Everyone from the bash will likely be hanging out there!" Robert said, throwing down some cash. 

---

Meanwhile, across town Trish was stirring up members of a recently formed anti-fat group called T.H.I.N - Turning Heavy Isn't Nice. It was patterned after the anti-fat bigotry of websites like myfatspouse.com and was militantly opposed to the size acceptance movement. It was funded in part by Mega-lite and Trish was secretly on their payroll.

"This F.A.T. group thinks they're Fabulous, Adorable and Terrific? They're really a threat to our hard-earned role in society. Do we want fatties taking our jobs, littering our beaches with their guts clad in bikinis, and pretending they're normal people while they get to eat whatever they want? Of course not! But they have the nerve to proclaim that real women have curves! We've worked for our size-four bodies - it's time that we defend our franchise. Are you with me?"

The group all nodded in agreement.

"These pigs need to be put in their place! Let's head for the Dessert Diner with picket signs and bullhorns! Let's let them know what this town thinks of them and their bash! I'm bringing my sister as an example of what we're talking about."

Unbeknownst to Tricia, or Matt, Robert and Angie for that matter, the local F.A.T. organizers were aware of T.H.I.N.'s planned demonstration. They'd seen them elsewhere and had their own spies within Mega-lite. They knew of the payments to Trisha and had briefed local news outlets of what was going to occur and who was behind it.

---------------------

Angie placed her hands on the table, and with some effort lifted herself up until she was standing. As she stood, her pants tightly hugged her curves as her belly spilled out of the opening in the front, hanging down below where her waist would have been. She then took the flaps of the pants, sucked in her belly as much as she could and tried button them up. After some grunting, she let go of the flap in defeat. 

"Honey?" she called.

Matt came over, and whispered into her ear. "I don’t think that your tummy is the problem here," he said as he slapped her on the butt. Then he grabbed the flaps, and Angie took a deep breath. Matt pulled and pulled, and then success! The button closed. 

Angie let out her breath, and her fat tested the strength of the pants. Her butt, love handles and her belly flowed over her pants, making a muffin effect. 

"That should hold for now!" she said, patting her belly. And with that, they left the restaurant and headed for the dessert shop. 

On the way to the shop they noticed that there was a crowd in front. One side Robert recognized immediately as local Bash regulars, shouting, "We have the right to enter!" 

The other side was mostly thin people with signs saying "International Association for Body Reasonability," yelling epithets like "pig" and "whale" at the larger people. 

Another member was yelling, "Don't you think you've had enough sweets!" 

Among the pushing and shoving, Robert also noticed signs showing a thin model, saying "You have to be this thin to have dessert!"

Then Robert recognized the leader of the anti-fat group - Trisha from work. She seemed to be dragging around the woman Robert met earlier, the one with car trouble. She was rallying the crowd. 

"We are here to help you, by removing temptations like this sweet shop!" Trisha said, showing off her sister. "Take my sister Helen, for example. She used to be fat like you guys, eating everything in sight. and now that she has learned to be responsible, she is getting thinner and she will soon be able to function like a normal human." 

Helen’s face turned red. 

"I am not abnormal, and I am already a human being!" she screamed. "You tricked me into coming down here."

Trisha snapped, "How are you supposed to get better if you keep denying that you are abnormal?"

At this point Angie had pushed her way through and jumped in, "Leave her alone, can’t you see that she wants to be happy with how she is?"

This angered Trisha. "How can a woman who obviously does not know when to stop eating know what is good for my sister?" 

"Look here! I am a grown woman, I am able to make my own choices and I am happy with who I am! We all are!"

"Well, while I will admit that you have grown, you obviously don’t know how to make right choices, and you're just in denial!" Trisha then tried to calm herself. "We are here to protect you from yourselves!"

"But I _am_ happy with who I am! " Helen said quietly. 

This made Trisha mad again. "No you are not! You are a human manatee, and you want to be a normal person again!"

"What did you just call her?" Angie was getting as close as she could to Trisha. 

"This is my sister, and my responsibility is to protect her from herself," Trisha said.

"No, you have been trying to make me into you, and I don’t want to be you!" shouted Helen.

"You want to be freaks like them!" Trisha’s voice was shaking. 

"They are not freaks, they are normal people like you and me!" cried Helen.

"How dare you compare them to me?" Trisha screamed and was about to smack her sister with all her might, but Angie grabbed her hand in mid air. 

"Where are your manners?" Angie said throwing Trisha's hand back at her.

By this time, Trisha's group where looking at each other and some were whispering, wondering if they were on the right. One stepped up to Trisha and said, "Maybe they are right!"

"What? We are doing this for the good of the people!" Trisha huffed.

"Which people?" another member of Trisha’s group asked. And with that, some of them started to leave.

"You are dooming humanity!" Trisha screamed, a vein starting to pop out of her face.

"You should calm down, you'll give yourself a stroke!" Angie said.

"For the last time, get your triple chins out of my face!"

Then Matt jumped in with, "Hey! You can’t talk to my girlfriend, like that!"

It took a minute for it to register, but then Trisha snapped back, "You are uncaring! You encourage her to be this way? You are more deviant than a pedophile!"

"Why, you!" Matt said, about to take a swing at her, but Angie stopped him. 

"Let me!" Angie said, at which point the TV reporter, whose camera crew had been recording everything, interjected, "Can I ask you a question - isn't it true that T.H.I.N. is backed by Mega-lite diet pills and that you're being paid to conduct this demonstration?"

"Who told you that?" Trish boiled, as Robert's jaw dropped.

"She's supposed to be working for my firm," he exclaimed to Matt.

"A paid provocateur - it figures," Angie said. 

"You've been manipulated and duped, folks - it's this kind of money-based stuff that's responsible for F.A.T. and other groups having to organize. This woman is a paid shill and you've been her unwitting pawns."

Trisha, nearly foaming at the mouth, lunged at Angie, who responded by first stepping aside, then giving Trisha a slug, sending her flying. 

Matt, Robert and Angie raced to where she fell, and Angie asked, "Are you alright?"

"No! And when I get up I am going to sue you!" Trisha said.

"Oh, too bad!" Angie said, then with a spin and a "whoops" she surrendered to gravity and fell onto Trisha. "I'm sorry! I seem to be a big ox today!"

Everyone giggled, even Trisha’s group.

"Don’t encourage her! They should be pitied!" Trisha tried yelling out, but the news reporter was describing the scene live, and the bystanders were watching the report.

For the first time, Helen spoke with confidence. "Actually, I don’t think they are the ones to be pitied anymore." 

With that she walked over to stand with the F.A.T. group; most of Trisha’s T.H.I.N. group followed. 

"You stupid bitch! You're dead to me! You know that! No more protecting you!" Trisha screamed.

"You mean, no more trying to change me!" Helen replied, and then she leaned over to Matt and whispered, "She's not gonna kill her, like that?"

He whispered back, "She has squash-jumped guys dozens of times, and hasn't killed anyone yet! Of course usually they've wanted it and there's a mattress."

Angie said, "It looks like you are running out of friends, what do you have to say now?" 

Trisha noticed Robert in the crowd and called to him, "Robert, thank goodness you’re here! Help get this tub off of me, and talk some sense into these people!" 

"Actually, I'm with them! And I don't appreciate your calling people of size 'tubs.'" Robert stated.

"You can’t have sympathy for them! You are..." Trish pleaded.

"A normal person, and so are they," he said.

"But I thought we..." Trish whimpered.

"Let’s be real, you just wanted me as a stepping stone for your ambitions! Double dipping with a client is contrary to company rules and your job is going to be gone in the morning if anyone at the firm has seen this," Robert snarled.

Trisha looked shocked. 

"Yes, I've heard it all from Ted, Jack and Mike! But it's taken today to make it all plain. Now just take your bigoted agitators and go!" Robert said.

After struggling with her emotions, Trish finally said, "Fine, we'll go."

"Good!" With that Angie gestured Matt over to help her and then Trisha up, and said, "Now go try to learn some manners."

As they watched Trisha and what was left of her group walk off, Angie told Helen, "Welcome to the first day of your self acceptance."

"Thank you!" Helen replied. 

Then she turned to the crowd, "Now, how about something sweet?"

As they walked to the sweets shop the owner came out to greet them. 

"It’s always great to have my best customers back. Your table is ready," he said, as he held open one of the double doors. 

"Thank you!" Angie said as she led the group into the shop, but then she stopped in the doorway. Looking down, she realized that her hips were too big for the door, so she tried to open the other door for the room, but it was locked. 

Embarrassed, the owner exclaimed "Darn! In the excitement I forgot to unlock the other door, let me get the key!"

But Angie stopped him saying, "No rush, we can make it, and it will give our admirers a thrill!" 

Then she whispered into Helen's ear, "Not to mention us a little!"

With that, she walked forward as far as she could, Matt came up behind her, put his hands on her enormous ass, and started pushing as hard as he could. On the second try she popped out, and her fat jiggled like jello.

After she got through, the rest of the group entered the shop, getting assistance if necessary. As the group sat down at the tables, some requiring two seats, and started ordering large amounts from the menu, Helen turned to Robert and said, "Interesting group you're a part of!"

"Thank you very much! You can join if you want!"

"I might like that!" Helen said as she thought about. for the first time, being truly comfortable with her body. 

Robert led Helen to a seat next to Matt and Angie. Helen notice that Angie's butt was taking up two seats. 

Robert said, "You know Matt and his girlfriend Angie, and you both know Helen!" 

They all nodded to each other. "Matt was just trying to talk me into moving down to Florida with him to work at a beach resort especially for plus-size clients." 

"Yeah, we have been looking for people for a number of positions!" Matt said. "We are going to be interviewing for a few positions before the bash this weekend."

"Who can come?" Helen asked.

"Anyone!" Matt exclaimed.

Helen face lit up! 

The servers came in and started to deliver all the rich and sweet desserts. Helen was the smallest person at the table. Everyone at the table was savoring every bite with immense enjoyment. Helen took a taste of her ice cream; her memories took her back to her childhood, when she was still allowed to eat ice cream. The taste filled her body with unbelievable joy. 

As she got another spoonful, she noticed Angie was staring at her with a big grin. 

"Heavenly isn’t it?" Angie said.

Helen nodded her head. 

Angie replied, "Welcome to the other side!"

This put a smile on Helen's face, and she went back to her ice cream. The shop came alive with chatter and laughter, and Helen start to feel at home. A few minutes later, she heard a noise. The button on Angie’s pants popped off and launched into the air. Free from it constraints, Angie spilled out, on her lap. Helen thought that Angie would be embarrassed, by this, however, Angie just rubbed her belly and said, "Aaaahh! That feels better!" with a satisfied smile. Matt was massaging it as well. And, then one by one, the sounds of buttons popping rang out. 

"It sounds like it’s that time again for the admirers to roll their freshly stuffed partners out!"

(continued in post 10 of this thread)


----------



## Observer (Dec 25, 2008)

Updated formatting and merge takes this to the top of the stack


----------



## spartan1 (May 19, 2009)

great stuff needs more chapters


----------



## dmaskedfa (May 21, 2009)

Wow! I didn't know if anybody likes this story, because it was so quiet here! But, if you guys want me to, I will start writing again.


----------



## Observer (May 21, 2009)

I've seen your work here and on writer.com - and yes. we'd like to see more.


----------



## dmaskedfa (Jul 27, 2009)

*Part 4: Flashback: a few months before.....(the prologue) *

It had been but a few months before ...

Ann Green and the cast were in Orlando Florida. It was the day after taping of the season finale of her new comedy show "My Sister Rose." Rose in the show is a recently divorced and unemployed actress. She has to move in with her overweight but married sister, played by Ann, the show’s star, who was a school professor and her family, Ann and two supporting co-stars of her ensemble were to be interviewed by reporters for the morning news shows. Ann would then be heading back to her home, preparing to host the kickoff party for her new resort, accompanied by her real-life husband and noted band leader Kevin Slome. 

Ann wore a tight blue dress with a matching jacket as she sat down on one of the many armless chairs on the set the production company got for her. Her long black hair fell onto her shoulders and continued down, and her round face framed by a soft double chin. Underneath her dress was a built in girdle to hold in, support and hide her new found poundage that mostly found its way to her already expansive potbelly and her titanic rump. 

As they waited for the first of a long line of interview to start she chatted with Heather Brown, who paying her sister, the unemployed actress Rose on the show. Heather, despite her appearance and her on-screen personality, was actually a well-educated and well-read actress and comedian in her own right. In fact Ann and Heather were great friends and had been comedic partners since their youth, doing shows on the BBC, before they emigrated from Britain. 

As they waited the smell of the pastry cart caused her generous belly to rumble hungrily, pushing against the confining corset, as it struggling for more room, and the girdle tried to keep it in check. She looked at the pastry, sadly. 

Heather overhearing Ann's belly whispered to her "Since you are going, can you get me a couple of doughnuts?" 

Ann and Heather were foodies for as long as they were friends .They spent a lot of time partying and putting away a lot more than their fair share of booze and food. However, Heather had one of those bodies that never gain weight. She was always supportive of Ann, though, and was excellent at making her feel good about herself. However, Ann occasionally noticed signs that Heather was encouraging her, and seemed occasionally jealous about her weight. 

Ann, feeling the tight constraints of her corset sighed and replied "No, better take it easy. This dress has to at least hold out until tonight." 

She patted her enormous abdomen playfully. She looked back to Heather to see a flash of disappointment, but it quick switched back to show of understanding. But, then Ann leaded over to Heather and whispered into her eye. "But, once we are done then all bets are off!" Ann and Heather giggled to each other. 

As they chatted Frank, who played Ann's husband and had just finished in the make-up room, walked in and flashed them both a dirty look as if he heard the whole conversation. While Frank was himself on the husky side, and on balance a supporter of the whole idea of size acceptance, he saw Ann and Heather as inactive gluttons and an embarrassment to the cause. 

The interviews commenced, and after a few hours the performers were down to the final one. The reporter was stereotypical of the entertainment news media. She was obviously, picked for her looks and her ability to ask buff questions that everyone asks, delivering them as if they were hard journalism. Even though Ann has all the responses memorized, she used her acting ability to answer the queries like they were unique and hard-hitting. 

The reporter finally got around to the new resort, they she was going to be running and going to be filming her next season of her show, so she believed that this final interview was coming to an end. 

"Thanks Vicky. Yes, we believe that it going to be a great place for all the plus-size divas, hunks and the admirers out there! And, matter of fact that we get to tape the new season of 'My Sister Rose’ on site, here in the new studios in beautiful Orlando Florida with be an added treat." Ann answered. 

"That sounds great!" Vicky responded in a kind of fake way. 

But then she continued. "And, how do you respond, to your critics like the International Association for Body Responsibility, who is condemning you, your show, and the new resort as glamorizing bad lifestyle choices?" 

Ann wasn’t anticipating that type of confrontational query, but professional that she was, recovered immediately 

"We generally do not believe that the same narrow weight range is maximally healthy for every individual. We instead embrace three simple concepts. And those concepts are Self-acceptance, Physical Activity and Normalized Eating. " 

Shortly after Ann and Heather returned to their dressing room, and Ann started to remove her dress. She was about to undo the corset strings when there was a knock at the door, and Heather poked her head in. 

"Do you want help getting yourself out of that torture device" she said with a smile. 

As Heather came in Frank stormed in behind her, and took one look at Ann's stretched girdle. 

"I knew it. You are purposely gaining again, aren’t you?" Frank yelled poking his chubby finger into her roll of flab that escaped over the lip of the garment. "How is the SAAA (Size Acceptance Association of America) going to be taken serious if we keep holding you stupid feedees up as role models?" 

Ann got mad and with a red faced started yelling, and poking her finger into Frank's pudgy midriff. "What gives you the right to dictate control over my body?” 

"Well at least someone will be controlling it, instead of letting it control you, you freak!" 

"Jerk!" Heather hand flew to slap Frank's face, but was caught by Ann. 

She lectured her friend, “Now Heather, you know that that is unladylike, and he has the right to his own stupid opinion." 

Grinning at the apparent wedge he’d caused between friends Frank relaxed with a smug grin, only to be hit by Ann's fists. With the full force of Ann's 350 pounds Frank was flatten to the ground. Heather and Ann looked down over Frank and Ann said with a smile. "That was for being a jerk! Now get your discriminating ass out of here, before we scream assault." 

Frank looking embarrassed and gazing mostly at Heather stumbled to his feet. He looked sadly at Heather one more time before leaving the dressing room. 

"Don't worry about him." Heather comforted Ann with a hug. 

After a couple of minutes, Heather reminded Ann of what they had been about giving her a playful pat on her prodigious butt as it tested the limits of the corset. "Now what about get you out of these things?” 

"Of course!" Ann said with new spring in her voice. 

She started to pat her confined tummy and said, "Sorry about leaving you in there for so long. I’ll get you out right now!” 

Heather came and started to undo the corset strings. As the corset loosened, Ann’s flabby body reasserted itself with a vengeance, her large tummy and bum burst free as the corset fell away from her body, ballooning to almost cartoonish proportions. 

Ann lifted her pendulous belly and dropped it on the table, then patted and messaging it whispering "You poor thing, packed in there like that. Don't worry I will make it up to you." 

She talked down to her enormous abdomen playfully, giving it the attention it needed, as it rippled. But, as enormous and blubbery her belly was it was eclipsed by her prodigious hips and butt that when unconstrained by a girdle looked gargantuan as they stuck out far behind her like a shelf and provides a formidable obstacle when it comes to chairs. 

Ann then began to massage her large posterior, whispering "And, I haven't forgot you. It just you guys make it a bit of a bother sometimes, but I am still proud of you.” 

Meanwhile unknown to and ignored by Ann, Heather was entranced by her stupendous figure. 

Ann waddled over to the chair where she had her street clothes, her vast belly bouncing and undulating with each rolling footstep. She pulled out a larger dress and threw it over her head and pulled it over her blubbery pear shaped body. The dress clung snugly over her large belly and wide ass. 

Ann finished by tying her long black hair into a pony tail, that went half way down her back, then she broke Heather's trance, finally saying "So are we ready?" 

"Of course!” Heather replied. 

And, with that Heather and Ann, walked off the set, and down the street to the All-You-Can-Eat Breakfast Buffet. It was one of their favorite hangouts. Not only do did the buffet provide great food and seating, but they knew how to keep the tabloid reporters out. No longer confined by the restrictive girdle, Ann's flabby belly and rump jiggled and wobbled in every direction and her long pony tail swung back and forth like a pendulum, as she swayed back and forth, with every step. Ann and Heather exchanged small talk as they walked, but Heather was also busy hiding how enticed she was by this visual. 

As they entered Jack the owner, spotted them, and ran up to them with a smile. "Ahhh, my favorite customers! Your usual table?" 

"Of course!" Ann nodded. 

Jack guided them to a table next to the buffet, with strong armless chairs. Ann, sat her fat rump down on the seat, her globular buttocks eclipsed the chair. 

"There you go I be back with a couple of coffees." He said with a smile, and disappeared. 

Ann lifted her hulking body out of the chair and waddled out to the buffet, and returned with plates piled high with food. Once Ann plopped her butt on her chair, Heather jumped up and quickly returned with plates piled high with food as well. Ann and Heather picked food off each other plates and stuffed their mouths. 

Finally, after an hour of laughter, huge quantities of food and reliving the past, both women had slid into a reclining position, playfully minding their bloated tummies, and how their clothes are now fitting more tightly. After a few minutes Ann called for her car, and struggled to heave herself up new added poundage. 

Ann dress clinging snugly to her blossoming bosom and spherical stomach and revealing the depression of her deepening belly button. The stretched material of the dress, tightly hugged her derriere to the point that you can see her panties. Feeling bloated Ann and Heather slowly waddled their way out of the restaurant, and into Ann's car. 

She lowered her swollen butt onto the soft seat in the back then drove Heather home, then headed for back to Kevin. 

At home, Ann was eagerly greeted by Kevin, especially after he saw the dress stretching tightly over Ann's body like a second skin. 

"You look like you had a great day,." He commented, slapping his wife’s immense backside and giving a dreamy smile at the jiggling motion. 

She gave Kevin a hug, her fat body encompassed Kevin's thin body. "Of course, and if you want just let me take a quick swim, and I can make your day great as well." 

Ann turned around and motioned to Kevin to pull down on the zipper of her dress. Her belly no longer confined by her dress expanded into an enormous size and dropped below her wide hips, jiggled rhythmically. As she pulled trying get the dress past her blubbery hips her soft and flabby body wobbled and jiggled, quivering with every motion. As she pulled the dress gradually off her enormous bum and hips, they expanded to their enormous magnitude. With her body no longer being held in by the dress, she breathed a huge sigh of relief. 

Kevin climbed into the pool and floats, as he watched his beautiful wife climb on to the diving board. Ann's immense body provocatively filled her favorite two piece bikini that barely restrained her curves, created a deadly amount of cleavage. Her delectable bottom spilt out the sides of her swimwear bottoms. Her bulging belly spilled out of the front, and down below her hips, almost completely hiding the bikini. 

Her voluptuous body wobbled and jiggled, quivering with every motion, as she walked to the end of the diving board, the diving bend down as it took the strain of Ann's poundage. Then she jumped up into the air, and then dived into the swimming pool. 

Inside the pool he pulled her closely, her huge soft belly and breasts pressed firmly against him, her fat engulfing him. He madly caressed her soft warm body. She moaned and squealed with pleasure under Kevin's aggressive soft touch. His hands flowed down her overly generous hips, down to her huge globular ass where he allowed himself a squeeze. 

The first day after the end of production was a success and new adventure lay ahead.

(Continued in post 12 of this thread)


----------



## Observer (Jul 27, 2009)

Folks, from the placement of he above I'm a little confused as to whether this is a continuation or a sequel. I'll be seeking clarification from the author. For now I'm leaving it in the thread where it was posted.

(Edited to add: turned out to be a prologue and so labeled)


----------



## dmaskedfa (Sep 10, 2010)

*Part 5* 

---------------------------------------------
Later that night, with their daughters over at a friend's house, Ann and Kevin was spending some alone time together. Ann was on the coach surrounded by empty food-stained plates. Her pajama bottoms and the bottom buttons for her pajama top was unbuttoned as her expansive gut bulging out the opening like a large mound. Her face was cover in sauce. Her gut rising up like a a large mound, as she nursed bloated belly . Kevin enter with a whole large cheesecake. 

Ann groaned, and patted her tight overstuffed belly and watched as it wobbled playfully, know that it unlike it going to fit back into her skirt. "I am sorry honey, but if I eat anymore I will to explode! " 

"Well maybe you are interested in some dessert then," he said as he gently kiss her huge belly. 

Kevin knew her well. The feel of her belly stuffed to the max, was enough to make her feel horny. She tried to heave her huge belly up in the air several times, but that added sheer weight of a over stuffed belly was too overwhelming for her. 

After finally collapsing back onto the sofa. "Damn it. Sorry honey I am just too full to even get off the couch." However, that made Ann even more horny. 

Kevin caressing the smooth skin of my bare stomach. "No problem." Kevin was giving Ann a hand and tried to pull his overstuffed lover onto her feet. However, in doing so she fell into him. When he caught her she could fell that he was getting excitement, as she felt his dick harden against her belly. 

She removed her clothes which was bursting at the seams struggling to her encircle her belly and hips, to reveal her overloaded bra and panties. 

Her belly progressing sideways as well as forward, and gargantuan butt progressing sideways and far back. 

Ann start to climb the stairs to the her bedroom, her gargantuan butt jiggling like a balloon filled with Jell-o. She grabbed the handrail and tried to pull herself up to the next step, but the added weight of the overstuffed belly was too overwhelming. 

Kevin gave Ann's rump a hefty push with both hands, his fingers sinking into the soft adipose of each vast orb. He started to notice that having his hands sunk deep into the wall of blubber which was his wife's titanic ass was make his dick ready to explode. He continuing to push firmly against the undulating flesh of his wifes titanic posterior, trying to prevent from creaming in his pants before he can get to the top of the stairs and to the bed. And, between Ann's over sensitive paunch and rump her crotch was over-stimulated. 

Kevin put his hands on her huge oversensitive paunch, and her move in a thrusting motion. 

Her large belly slapped up against his with each thrust of her pelvis. 

------------------------------------------------

The next morning Heather came to Ann's house. "Ann?"

From the master bedroom, she heard Ann calling. "In here." Ann was still in her night gown. 

"You are not ready yet?" Heather asked. 

"Sorry, but we were a little busy this morning...." Kevin said with a smile. "...going like rabbits."

Ken gave Ann a kiss "I got to go?".

"Sure, go on. You got a rehearsal" She said kissing him back. With than Kevin grabbed his jacket, and left. 

Heather looked over the aftermath. "And then eating like a horse." she said with a grin.

"What? Sex always works up an appetite." Ann said with a satisfied smile patting that enormous gut, which made it wobble. 

Ann looked down as patted her belly like a friend. "The only problem if I still fit into these girdles. Can you to help me?"

Heather helped trying to stretched the spandex girdle up around her friends midsection trying to squeezed her giant belly back into tight girdle. But it was not that easy as her belly seem to be resisting being put back into this prison. 

Ann inhaled as much as she can, while Heather heaved and pulled with all her might. After a lot of effort Ann gut was now contained in the tight girdle, but was really protesting it. She slowly took shallow breathes. "I looks like it still fits." 

Heather looked at her friend's belly escaping over the top and bottom lips of the garment, she heard the girdle creaking as Ann took as shallow breath and Ann turning blue. "Try saying that without holding you breath" Heather said gave her exposed part of her belly a slap. 

The girdle give away and blew apart, her mammoth gut surged forward, jiggling like Jell-o. 

She sighed. "Oh well. I do not really need today. I will just call June."

"That will make her day. "

---------------------------------------------

A while later in a hotel cafe Hyacinth Appleby and her Assistant Brenda Woolley, in town to making preparation for the SAAA convention, were in the middle of a conversation with Frank. Hyacinth was a older women, know for being serious and proper, and slightly chunky. Brenda was middle aged, and chubby at best, and one of the new members of the board. 

"Do not be stupid!" Hyacinth scolded. 

Frank turned red. "But, that fat pig is a feedie, and..."

"You think that are so blind that we can not see that?" Hyacinth said angrily. 

"Then why is she is in the group!" 

"Because the board members do not know." 

"But you said...."

Brenda chimed in "The board members know unofficially, just not official. "

"What you are talking about? "

"The fact that Ann is a feedie is obvious. That is fact is widely know," Hyacinth said.

Brenda let out a little giggle. Frank and Hyacinth, stared at her sternly. 
"Sorry," she said into her chest. 

"As I was saying we need to officially tell the board members about this fact, before they can officially act." Hyacinth continued. 

"So, let tell them. What is that problem?" Frank said frustrated.

"We have bigger problems." 

"What can be bigger that feedie? "

"Not much," Brenda blurted out. 

"How old are you?" Hyacinth scolded. 

"Sorry," she said again into her chest. 

"Where was I?" Hyacinth asked. 

"Problems that are bigger than a feedie, " Brenda said.

"Our problem is Ronald Blackstone," Hyacinth said.

"Didn't you force him out?" Frank asked. 

"The board democratically decided to encourage him to resign, after we found that he did share our vision for the group." 

"You force him out!" Frank restate. 

Hyacinth sighed "After we decide encourage him to resign based on conflicting visions, he turned and start a new group based on that same vision, to compete with ours."

"Meaning?" Frank asked.

"After we encourage him to resign because supporting the feeder/feedie community, he went and create a group." Hyacinth responded. "Even worse instead of showing them the errors of their way he is trying to humanizing them."

Hyacinth takes a breath. "Which goes against what the SAA is all about!"

"There is no room for feeders or feedies in SAA" Brenda said, but when Hyacinth gave her a look she asked "What?". 

Hyacinth continued "We would prefer this dealt within the family. And, that where you come in."

After see Franks blink look she continued. "We need to befriend her, and help Ann Green, and her fans to see the error of her ways." 

"And not be tempted by Ronald," Brenda chimed in. 

"Yes. And, if you do this the SAA board, might consider electing you as a board member?"

"Really?" Frank ask excited. "It would be an honor."

"So, can we count on you?" Hyacinth asked. 

"Of course," he answered, got up and shook their hands "Thank you." and he was off. 

As soon as enough time went by Brenda said. "May I asked a question?"

"You may."

"If he does this how are you going to get the board to elect him?"

"Why would I get the board to elect him?"

"You just promised..."

"I promised nothing!" she interrupted. "I said they might consider it. I did not say that they will "seriously" consider it"

"Ohhh"

---------------------------------------------

Meanwhile in his office in Tampa private investigator Mark Steele combs over 20 year old documents, that Ann Green handed him. 

Ann sat on the sofa, because the chair was too narrow for her to squeeze her butt into. Matter of fact her girth took up most of the sofa. Heather squeezed her into the remaining third of the sofa, because Ann wanted her to hold her hand for moral support. 

Ann was not try to conceal her mass, and it showed, Her belly stretched out way in front of her filling her lap and the fabric of silk lace dress stretching to accommodate her frame, as she sat forming showing the impression of her belly button. The dress was low cut to display her large cleavage. Her butt sticking out behind her like a shelf and stretched the fabric of her skirt. She had to spread her thick thighs to give her heavy burden room. Ann impatiently tapped into the softness of her belly, causing undulations in the huge expanse. 

After Mark finished reading he turns to Ann, "Do not worry Mrs. Green. I am know for being effective and discreetly."

"Thank you. Heather told me you are the right man for this job."

Heather, need to push against her friend's soft jiggly apron of flab, and she struggled off the couch. 

Ann heaving with all her might to get her massive gut high enough to stand. Heather came over a gave her a hand to help her up. Once on her feet, her bulk jiggle for a few seconds. She reached out her fat hand and shook his hand. 

"And, don't worry I will have better seating for next time". 

They left the building and walked down the street to the car. Heather notices that Ann's belly and breasts bounced rhythmically with each step. She walked slightly behind her to watch her hips, too wide and inviting to be concealed in her dress, swayed from side to side,. She watched breasts and belly jiggled like soft masses of flesh that pushed against the confines of Anns dress, almost as if pleading for more room.

"Are you sure you do not want to tell Kevin, or them?" Heather snapping out of it. 

"Yes. At least for now," Ann said, hesitate about the answer.

"Ok, Lucy I just hope Ricky does not find out, " Heather said with a giggle. 

Ann stopped suddenly and turn to Heather. Her body took a while to come to a stop. "Am I that crazy, am I?" she said worried. 

"I have been your Ethel for thirty year, why stop now?"

Ann was quiet for a minute, and gave started to laugh. "You right, it too late now for me to be sane."

They pulled into the local mall where they were going to met Ann's daughter Grace for lunch as shopping. 

Walking over to the food court full of teenage girls it was obvious which one was Ann's child. Two things that Grade inherited from her mother, her love of food, and pride in her body. The globular immensity of her undulating backside, were clearly testing the limits of the jeans she were wearing, since it looks like it was the smallest size that she was able to successfully squeeze her swollen rump into. She was also endowed with a gut that was a dominate part of her figure. The hipsters created on a generous scale a muffin top which rested so fulsomely on top Grace's hips, and flashes of plump flesh showed with every rolling step. 
------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dmaskedfa (Jul 12, 2012)

*Part 6  Dinner at Zaftigs*

Grace and Ann, embraced each other in a loving hug, as best as their fat bodies would allow, but with both of them at around 480 pounds it was hard for them to reach completely around each other.

Ann gave Grace's friend Lisa, a hug as well. "I am so glad you were able to make it too."

"I did not want to miss this."

It was evident how fattening it was to be Ann's friend. With her now nearly 500 pounds she was wearing strained jeans struggling to contain the shifting orbs of her derriere. Her blouse was tightly stretched across her blubbery overfed belly. It in turn was escaping out into large muffin tops that obscured the top on the jeans, so you couldn't tell if they were fastened or not. However, she wore her huge apron belly with pride.

"Are you guys sure you are eating enough?" Ann cooed with a wink, patting her daughter's sagging gut, that jiggled for a minute.

"I know, we are practically skin and bones here." Grace joked lifting her huge gut up and let it drop back into place and jiggle for emphasis. Ann and Grace let out a laughter that made their pendulous bodies jiggle uncontrollably.

"Well, come let me buy you lunch. We can't have you two wasting away can we?"

Ann and Grace led the overfed group to their favorite restaurant, their huge hanging stomachs swaying from side to side and their rolls jiggling as they led the way.

They approached the restaurant "Zaftig", a locally renowned private restaurant for catering to feedees and feeders.

Rose the manager, came to greet them. At 550 pounds, mostly in her backside, it was a slow waddle, as she maneuvered one thick legs around the other.

"Ann, Grace! My favorite customers!" she went to hug them. "And you brought friends."

"Yes, you remember Lisa and Heather."

"Lisa." She cheered while give a hug.

"And Heather, you are still skin and bones? Even being around this group? " she joked.

Heather smirked, to make sure Rose know she was not offended. However, in her mind she was filled with the voices of her parents and her school mates telling her how lucky she was to have such a thin body and super metabolism, the parade of super sized girlfriends and her dirty secret in her closet, that not even Ann knew about. 

Rose continued "Well I love a challenge. Come with me. "

She turned around, and her enormous ass came around like a wrecking ball. Then she waddled into the restaurant, and showed the group to a table in the middle of the room. They walked past tables with obese patrons and art work featuring obese models. All the chairs were extra wide of a sturdy steel design.

Heather looked around and found that she was one of the only few people in the restaurant under 200 pounds. Tables were loaded with food. Exposed mountains of fat were happily displayed with pride. Everyone knew Ann and Grace since they were regulars.

When they got to the table Heather sat on one of the chairs, but since she was so thin it was like a bench to her; two people her size could seat comfortably on the chair.

As soon as mother and daughter sat down their enormous asses squeezed themselves down as well, expanding out and dangling off of the sides of the chairs. Ann and Grace's butts were so fat and round it was like they were sitting on cushions. Ann opened her legs and allowed her belly to fall between her thighs thus taking some load off her legs, then leaned back to give her belly room.

Rose leaned in so only the table could hear. "Anyone interested in the special? And do not worry guys, you can let it all hang out here. "

Suddenly, at the table next to them, the buttons on the woman's blouse and pants gave out from the pressure, and her fat gushed out in every direction like water from a broken dam, rippling and sloshing about for several seconds before finally subsiding. She gave out an "Ahhhh", as her partner at the table looked on in pride. He put his hand on her exposed belly, and as it sank into her blubber, he came close to give her a kiss. 

Back at Ann's table everyone said almost at the same time "Whatever she is having... "


----------



## mp7251 (Jul 12, 2012)

How did Ann flatten that guy at 350 lbs and weigh 480 the next day?


----------



## mp7251 (Jul 12, 2012)

I would like the story with Robert and Helen develope into a huge weight gain for Helen as she accepts her new found freedom of eating


----------



## dmaskedfa (Aug 15, 2012)

Sorry about that. Ann, will be normal on the next installment.


----------



## Coop (Aug 15, 2012)

While I love your stories, (the descriptions are amazing!) I am a bit confused by this story. Could you please explain to us what exactly is going on? It seems like you shifted characters and everything.


----------



## dmaskedfa (Aug 15, 2012)

Coop said:


> While I love your stories, (the descriptions are amazing!) I am a bit confused by this story. Could you please explain to us what exactly is going on? It seems like you shifted characters and everything.



I assume you are talking about the characters from part 1-3, that I have not gotten back to yet.


----------



## dmaskedfa (Aug 18, 2012)

The Project -continued 

Grace was in her dressing room backstage, with her mother, standing in her white bra and panties, as her dresser Maria (a SSBBW and long time friend of the family) came into the room. 

Ann was sitting on the couch, dressed in black dress back leaning back, resting her hands on top of her belly. 

Looks like you put on a few! she said panting her daughter's conspicuous belly.

"Well, Tom is really being a bad influence. " Grace smirked with pride "and well, I couldn't go and starve the poor thing."

"Youre just like your mom." Maria joked. "Matter of fact, it looks like you got more than a few pounds on your mom."

"More like a 100 pounds, Ann interjected, recalling proudly watching her daughter blow up like a balloon over the years. Ann cheerfully patted her own gut. "I know I been neglecting my mine, with my show and this new resort, but well have time off soon, so Ill be catching up. "

"Ohhh! You have to get dad to take you to Vermont! The food up there is to die for!" Grace said with a smile, lifting her belly and jiggling it to make the point. "I barely fit into his car on the way back."

As Grace remembered her trip with Tom, her gut let out a loud groan.
"Oooops....I guess my little friend is hungry again," she laughed, grabbing a piece of cheesecake from the nearby table.

Ann and Maria started laughing as well

"Well, let see how much work I have." The ballooning proportions of Ann and Grace was always a challenge to Maria. 

Grace stood with her arms outstretched, and the tape measure flew around her body, pulling taut and recording each growing dimension of her expanding figure, her body wobbling and jiggling as it went. Maria finished by pulling the tape measure, around the fullest part her belly. She then pushed on Grace's belly. 

"Well the smaller dress, may still fit, or we could get the larger one out."

"Can we try the smaller one first?" Grace said. "Maybe it will help me control the jiggling parts."

Maria, pulled out a sparkly red dress, and help Grace step into it. 

"Come onurgghhhh!" groaned Maria as she struggled to pull the dress over Grace's behind without ripping it. Grace was distracted eating another slice of the cheesecake set out for her in the dressing room. Her fat butt cheeks jiggled as Maria finally got Grace's big squishy butt confined. 

With Graces ass practically crammed into the dress, Maria grabbed the end of the dress and tried to zip it up, but there was several inches of gap between the sides. 

"Grace, if you have a minute, can you help me? "

Grace momentary stopped stuffinmg her face with the cheesecake. "How can I help?"

"Well for starters you can take a break from snacking to help me shoehorn this titanic ass into this dress." 

Grace put down the cheesecake and sucked in her belly as hard as she can, which wasn't that far.
"Mom, can you help?/" she enquired. Ann got up from her own treat, a luscious jelly roll, and proceeded to push in Grace's belly.
"I thought you were just trying to strap down the jiggling parts," her mother commented as Grace attempted to suck in her large, fleshy gut.

"When you are a bowel of jello, it take more to contain everything." Grace observed. 

With one more pull Maria finally got the zipper past the her enormous gut, which was the hardest part. ""There you go. Give it a try. "

Grace relaxed her gut and felt the dress materials stretch as her gut expanded. 

Her potbelly stretched her dress tightly, revealing the slight depression of her belly button. The material was very strong and held in the girth like a girdle, as well as minimized the jiggling for Graces blubber. It also seemed to be pushing her belly up and out.

She gave her belly a pat, and it barely moved. "How do I look? "

It did nothing to hide her size, which was okay to Ann, she was always teaching Grace to be proud of her body. However the fabric hugged her stomach and hips so tightly, it almost looked panted on, and that was too much. 

"Like you are one cookie away from wardrobe malfunction!" she said "Can you even breathe? " 

"Barely." Grace admitted.

"Well, how are you going to sing, if you can even breathe?" her mom replied grabbing a pair of scissors "Now, hold still while I cut you out before you become a Smurf!"

Grace let out a giggle, which caused her to relax her abdominal muscles completely, letting her breath out and her stomach as well.This proved too much for the dress and it ripped open both down the side and down the backside. She could feel the huge expanse of her bottom spilling out. 

"Ten minutes," a stage hand yelled going by the stage door. 

"Don't worry I made a spare, in a larger size for you. Help me get you out of this. " Maria responded.

Maria and Ann helped Grace take off the ripped remains of the dress, and pull the larger dress on her head, and slip into her shoes. 

The new dress was a lot looser on her, but still showed ofalll her oversized assets. She moved to flatten the dress where it bunched up on her rolls As she did so her belly wobbled ponderously in front of her, and her butt jiggled behind. 

"Five minutes," a stage hand yelled while passing her door. 

"How do I look?" Grace said trying to spin around. 

"Beautiful." Ann said kissing her the head. "Break a leg."

With that Grace waddled out of the dressing room, her hips scraping the door frames.


----------



## mdy73 (Aug 18, 2012)

Very nice story, so very very nice story!!!


----------

